# Kindle Fire - Won't save last page read for pdf [SOLVED]



## jralexander137 (Jan 23, 2013)

As the title says my Kindle won't save the last page read for the pdf I'm reading. The thing is that any other pdf I read will save the last page read. Any thoughts on why this is and what I can do to fix it?

Let me know if any additional info is needed! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you mean that you stop reading and when you pick up the same device again it's not where you left off?  That is, I would say, non standard behavior. . . but I don't do much with PDFs, honestly.

OR, do you mean that you stop reading and want to pick it up on a different device and it's not where you left off?  THAT, on the other hand, IS normal behavior. Amazon's syncing won't work with PDF files.  It will only work with non Amazon purchases if they're sent/converted and archived at Amazon.


----------



## jralexander137 (Jan 23, 2013)

Same device. The pdfs are stored locally and not on the cloud. I use Calibre to transfer items. Not sure why it works for all the others except this one....


----------



## jralexander137 (Jan 23, 2013)

Problem solved. Apparently you can't transfer anything larger than 50MB to your kindle and have it work properly. The pdf was 280MB. I can still transfer it using Calibre but not using amazons proprietary system. What a crappy design!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jralexander137 said:


> Problem solved. Apparently you can't transfer anything larger than 50MB to your kindle and have it work properly. The pdf was 280MB. I can still transfer it using Calibre but not using amazons proprietary system. What a crappy design!


Well, Amazon makes no bones about the fact that their product is designed to help people purchase stuff FROM Amazon. I completely understand that they don't really want to use THEIR resources to help people get things on the device that come from elsewhere, hence the file size conversion limit. 

There are lots of ways around it, however, for those that need to do so.


----------

